# Anglerboard.de Wichtige Mitteilung!!!



## Dok (26. Januar 2003)

Technische Gründe machen es notwendig das die Domain Anglerboard.de, Anglerboard.com, 
Angler-board.de, Angler-board.com auf einen anderen Server gelegt werden.
Daher kann es zu einem kurzzeitigen Ausfall der Domains kommen. 
Bitte verwendet in diesem Fall die Domain www.anglerboard.org. Diese wird von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen sein!
Aus diesem Grund müssen auch alle Mailadressen die auf @anglerboard.de enden neu angelegt werden und können auch kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar sein.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis

Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2003)

Alles klar Dok. Was ist denn mit dem Server?


----------



## Dok (26. Januar 2003)

Nix, die liegen aber immernoch auf dem alten und sollen endlich mal auch hier rüber.....
Das schieben wir schon viel viel zu lange vor uns her...


----------



## Klausi (26. Januar 2003)

Alles klar, dann Wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## wolle (26. Januar 2003)

OK  #h


----------



## Uli_Raser (27. Januar 2003)

Ist kein Problem!


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2003)

danke für die info:m


----------



## HeinzJuergen (31. Januar 2003)

Läuft die Aktion heute?

bekomme nämlich folgende Meldung

error 400: Bad Request
Die angegebene URL ist syntaktisch nicht korrekt

??

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Schleie! (31. Januar 2003)

Ich benutze sowieso immer www.anglerboard.org! Das ist bei mir auch die Startseite!


----------



## Dok (31. Januar 2003)

So das wars wohl.
In der nächsten Zeit könnte es noch sein das die Email-Adressen die auf @anglerboard.de enden nicht funzen.
Sollte aber spätestens Morgen auch wieder gehen!


----------



## angeltreff (31. Januar 2003)

Der Bannertausch funzt nicht.


----------



## Dok (31. Januar 2003)

Der funzt doch, gib mir mal die Seite.


----------

